# FreeBSD not start as normal user



## lin (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello my name is Lin and is the first time I installed FreeBSD.
I have another operating system "Arch Linux".

But good as today I just installed FreeBSD and I have problems to start as normal user.

Using Fluxbox install it from ports, my Xinitrc looks like this:

```
setxkbmap en &
exec fluxbox
```

But as a normal user fails to start, and if that file. Xinitrc is my username.
Xinitrc file I also created a user with root ROOT if I can start the environment.

Please I hope I can help, as much as I have is with the command:

```
dmesg
```
.


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2011 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011
    root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+ (2410.81-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x50ff2  Family = f  Model = 5f  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x78bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2>
  Features2=0x2001<SSE3,CX16>
  AMD Features=0xea500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x1d<LAHF,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8>
real memory  = 1073741824 (1024 MB)
avail memory = 759275520 (724 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <ACRSYS ACRPRDCT>
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <ACRSYS ACRPRDCT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 2fef0000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 1.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.2 (no driver attached)
ohci0: <nVidia nForce MCP61 USB Controller> mem 0xfe02f000-0xfe02ffff irq 21 at device 2.0 on pci0
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: <nVidia nForce MCP61 USB Controller> on ohci0
ehci0: <NVIDIA nForce MCP61 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe02e000-0xfe02e0ff irq 22 at device 2.1 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1: <NVIDIA nForce MCP61 USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pci1: <simple comms, generic modem> at device 6.0 (no driver attached)
fwohci0: <Texas Instruments TSB43AB23> mem 0xfd8fe000-0xfd8fe7ff,0xfd8f8000-0xfd8fbfff irq 19 at device 9.0 on pci1
fwohci0: [ITHREAD]
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.10 (ROM=1)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 4.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:00:19:21:ff:1d:f9:36
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 3 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0x2e804000
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:00:19:1d:f9:36
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:00:19:1d:f9:36
fwip0: <IP over FireWire> on firewire0
fwip0: Firewire address: 00:00:19:21:ff:1d:f9:36 @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: BUS reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: node_id=0x00000000, SelfID Count=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 5.0 (no driver attached)
atapci0: <nVidia nForce MCP61 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xf000-0xf00f
 at device 6.0 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <nVidia nForce MCP61 SATA300 controller> port 0x9f0-0x9f7,0xbf0-0xbf3,0x970-0x977,0xb70-
0xb73,0xdc00-0xdc0f mem 0xfe02d000-0xfe02dfff irq 20 at device 8.0 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata3: [ITHREAD]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 9.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 11.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8056 Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xac00-0xacff mem 0xfdcfc000-0xfdcfffff irq 16 at
 device 0.0 on pci3
msk0: <Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon EC Ultra Id 0xb4 Rev 0x02> on mskc0
msk0: Ethernet address: 00:19:21:0a:2d:c2
miibus0: <MII bus> on msk0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E1149 Gigabit PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
e1000phy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX,
 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
mskc0: [ITHREAD]
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 12.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfb000000-0xfbffffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xfc000000-0xfcffffff
 irq 21 at device 13.0 on pci0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfeff0000-0xfeff03ff irq 0,8 on acpi0
device_attach: acpi_hpet0 attach returned 12
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
uart1: [FILTER]
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on acpi0
ppc0: Generic chipset (NIBBLE-only) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcefff,0xd0000-0xd3fff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
powernow0: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2410806883 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0 cable IRM irm(0)  (me) 
firewire0: bus manager 0 
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <nVidia> at usbus0
uhub0: <nVidia OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <nVidia> at usbus1
uhub1: <nVidia EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
acd0: DVDR <HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GSA-H41N/RA00> at ata0-master UDMA66 
ad6: 157066MB <Hitachi HDS721616PLA380 P22OA70A> at ata3-master UDMA100 SATA 3Gb/s
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
uhub1: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad6s3a
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x04f3> at usbus0
ums0: <vendor 0x04f3 PS/2+USB Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/22.90, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x058f> at usbus0
umass0: <vendor 0x058f USB Reader, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY csi:0,aa,55,40 asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Generic USB SD Reader 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 20 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): SCSI sense: NOT READY csi:0,aa,55,40 asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
da1 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 1
da1: <Generic USB CF Reader 1.01> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da1: 1.000MB/s transfers
da1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:2): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 40 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:2): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:2): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:2): SCSI sense: NOT READY csi:0,aa,55,40 asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
da2 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 2
da2: <Generic USB SM Reader 1.02> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da2: 1.000MB/s transfers
da2: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:3): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 60 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:3): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:3): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:3): SCSI sense: NOT READY csi:0,aa,55,40 asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
da3 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 3
da3: <Generic USB MS Reader 1.03> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da3: 1.000MB/s transfers
da3: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
msk0: link state changed to UP
```


Same here I pass the output of that command, but do not understand.

If you need anything please say.

PS: My english is not good:\


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 13, 2011)

Put those commands in ~/.xinitrc and try `startx`
Not as root. Never as root.


----------



## lin (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I found the error in the. Xinitrc had something wrong, had "execv fluxbox" and for obvious reasons did not initiate the environment.

But still I wonder what those mistakes are those that appear at startup ..


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2011)

It's .xinitrc, not .Xinitrc or Xinitrc. Keep in mind that Unix is case-sensitive.


----------



## lin (Jul 13, 2011)

So that's already been solved, but I would like to know what should those error messages at startup.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2011)

What error messages?


----------



## lin (Jul 13, 2011)

During startup I get this and there are some errors.


```
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 13, 2011)

That has nothing to do with this specific topic (starting FreeBSD is not the same as starting your graphical environment; those are entirely separate things), so open a new topic for that specific question (which I don't think is a problem at all, just some hardware probing by the kernel and assorted subsystems).


----------



## lin (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok thanks.


----------



## lin (Jul 13, 2011)

Solved!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2011)

In any case, it's just complaining there are no memory cards in your cardreader. Nothing to worry about.


----------

